# New and confused



## kabicus (Dec 30, 2007)

ok Hi, I 'm new and have been suffering/dealing with this for the past nine months and am tyring the exclusion diet.But I had a question some of the diets say white bread and pasta are ok but isnt flour -- wheat product and wheat is bad?I know that i do not have celiac dis, do is wheat still possible trigger?sorry about spelling and grammer but is 1 am here and still cant sleep


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome.Wheat could be a trigger even if someone doesn't have celiac disease. However, wheat is not a trigger for everyone. One will probably have to try it to figure out -- just eat some alone or together with foods that you know won't trigger an attach for you, then you'll find out if it triggers your IBS. Sorry I don't have better suggestions cos IBS triggers are very individual and what is OK for one person may not be OK for another (although there are some overlaps, like fatty food is usually not good). You might want to start a food diary -- many find it helpful in figuring out what they can and cannot eat.Cherrie


----------

